
Ask HN: Why do all recruiters start their messages with “Hope you are well”? - empath75
It&#x27;s not as if there aren&#x27;t other ways to express a similar sentiment, but I&#x27;d say 80% of my recruiter emails on Linked In start with some variation of &quot;Hope you&#x27;re well&quot; or &quot;Hope all is well&quot;.  Is there a massive training program out there for recruiters that tells them to do that or some template in recruiting software that uses that phrase?
======
benologist
They're alluding to a nonexistent preexisting relationship so they can pretend
they didn't illicitly obtain your contact information and retain it
indefinitely to spam you.

------
jimmyvalmer
"Hope you are well" is code for "Hey, I need something from you."

It's an expression most people open with when reaching out to someone they
haven't talked to in a while.

------
MaximumMadness
Can't tell if this is a sarcastic question, but I'll bite anyway.

The simple answer is politeness. When you work as a recruiter you're talking
to 10s (maybe 100s) of folks a day. Creating a connection and breaking the ice
when talking to someone you've never met before is just human nature.

------
sportanova
I haven’t seen that too often, but I do get a lot of slight variations on my
“impressive background” compelling them to reach out

